# Methode einer anderen Klasse verwenden



## Michael1975 (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo, also ich hab als absoluter newbie nochmal eine Frage. Google spuckt mir dazu zwar was aus aber iwie funktioniert es nicht. Hab mir zum erlernen auch ein Buch bestellt aber das ist leider noch nicht da 

Also um genau zu beschreiben worum es geht hab ich das Problem mal absichtlich produziert in einem ganz einfachen Beispiel.

Zunächst hab ich eine Klasse addition erstellt die so aussieht:
_
package rechner;

public class addition {

	public void plus(int a, int b){
		int ergebnis = a+b;
		System.out.println(ergebnis);
	}

}_

Danach habe ich eine Klasse start mit main methode erstellt, die die Methode plus benutzen soll.

_
package rechner;

public class start {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
	plus(3,2);

	}
}_

Wenn ich das in dieser Art habe, bekomme ich den Fehler: The method plus(int, int) is undefined for the type start.

Es wäre nett wenn mir mal jemand erklären könnte wie ich diesen Fehler verhindern kann.
Danke für evtl. Antworten.


----------



## Landei (23. Mai 2009)

```
package rechner;

public class start {

  public static void main(String[] args) {
    addition add = new addition();
     add.plus(3,2);
  }
}
```

Klassen aber bitte großschreiben!


----------



## Schandro (23. Mai 2009)

> plus(3,2);


wenn du die Methode nur so aufrufst, sucht er eine Methode "plus" in der eigenen Klasse. Wenn er sie nicht findet, gibt er die Fehlermeldung aus die du grade gepostest hast.

Du musst mit angeben, dass die Methode plus nicht in der eigenen sondern in einer anderen Klasse gemeint ist, in deinem Fall:


> addition.plus(3,2);


Dann musst du die Methode plus aber folgendermaßen schreiben:

public *static* void plus(int a, int b){
int ergebnis = a+b;
System.out.println(ergebnis);
}

warum das static dazu muss, wirst du erst wissen können wenn du anfängst OOP zu lernen. Das jetzt zu erklären wäre zu umständlich und sinnlos


Achso, bei Variablen und Methodennamen sollte man den ersten Buchstaben klein schreiben, bei Klassennamen groß.



> Hab mir zum erlernen auch ein Buch bestellt aber das ist leider noch nicht da


Es gibt gute konstenlose E-Books, z.b.:
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage)
oder "Das Java Handbuch"

damit könntest du sofort anfangen.


----------

